# INSIDE MY NEW SHOP



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is what the inside looks like


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks nice JJ! Wow. An empty spot on a bench. Wouldn't that be nice. Lots of storage. Looks like a nice setup for you.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

John, 

Great looking shop! 

May I inquire what electronic gadgets you have on the bench? 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The electronic gagets are three digital Multi Meters Two are flukes and one is a old scope electronics. They will do Volts both AC and DC Plus Ohms Plus Curent 

Some times I like to see current and Voltage at the same time Thus two meters. 

I also have a tectronic Occillascope to play with. Dual trace with storage 

There also is two power supplies. One is a Aristo 10 amp straight power supply with no variable speed control. I have to use a track side or air wire to get speed control The other is a old HO/ G scale power pack with speed control and direction control 

In the last picture is a old drafting table. I keep it becsue it is made of oak. You can sit or walk around all 4 sides.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well JJ at least it looks like its been used or worked in LOL The Regal


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Way too clean. What's up with the empty spots on the shelves, need more rolling stock.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Ron Senek on 04/20/2009 8:38 PM
Way too clean. What's up with the empty spots on the shelves, need more rolling stock.

That is mostly stuff that I have to work on. Steel wheels. adding lights fixing hand rials. preping forbattery power










My Rolling stock is in another building. 

I cleaned the bench off to take the picture I didn't want you to think I was a slob or something


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the window, JJ ... mine is in the space under our front porch, and is like a cell, minus the bars. I do have a stereo though! And, with only one bench, there's really only room for one project at any given time.... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

JJ, 

I suspected they were DMM's and was curious to the count, you provided the reason herein... I use a "lab" power supply this allows me to adjust the current and or voltage with a display for each, constant or consumed the display tells the story. O-Scopes are fun too, I have acquired over a few years a bunch of used HP test equipment (mostly from eBay) for my test bench, its all good and I'm learning how to use these toys as time permits and or necessity dictates. I definitely have more gadgets than knowledge to use same… 

Thanks again for sharing. 
Michael


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ 

From these and from previous posted photographs it sure looks like you live on a 1950-ish western movie set. That view of the mountain out of your workshop window shown in the second photo is awsome. Expect to see an Apache war party thundering down the slopes and John Wayne leading a calvary troop to meet them. 

Joe in the suburban wastelands of middle South Carolina.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, 
Very nice!! I wish I could find my work bench. I last remember seeing it about a year ago. 
Best, Ted


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Joe Bartolini on 04/23/2009 10:43 AM
JJ 

From these and from previous posted photographs it sure looks like you live on a 1950-ish western movie set. That view of the mountain out of your workshop window shown in the second photo is awsome. Expect to see an Apache war party thundering down the slopes and John Wayne leading a calvary troop to meet them. 

Joe in the suburban wastelands of middle South Carolina. 

When I bought this lot I bought it for the views. It was a extreem bargin. To the east i have Table Mesa with the New River Vally in front of it. Makes for great Sun Rises. 

To the west I have great sunsets. 

Before I put the house on the lot I would come out here and sit and watch the sun rise with moning coffee. And then come here and eat supper for sun set. That was over 10 years ago.


This is the only place I have ever seen Double Rainbows.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice place JJ, the window is great. It is tooooo clean though!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Jerry 
If you look in the first picture right under the swing arm magnafier you will see a little black strek and over by the miniture trash can, out house/pencil sharpinger and the silver trash can you will see some more streaks of tar from the new roof. 

The little galvinized trash can the out house and the two wheeled dumpster were sent to me by Tom H of ILL.


----------

